# Pipelight no trabaja sobre Firefox [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola genturiones!!

Estoy intentando hacer andar pipelight/silverlight5.1 sobre Firefox 52.0.1-r1 pero no logro hacer que funcione.

Consulté los siguientes hilos:

http://primeros-pasos-linux.blogspot.com.ar/2014/03/corregir-pipelight-error-silverlight51.html

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Netflix/Pipelight

Y algunos otros con problemas más puntuales.

Pipelight lo tengo trabajando sobre Wine 1.8.3 y firefox con la USE="nsplugin".

Alguien también tubo una mala experiencia con esto? Lo puediron hacer andar?

Gracias a todos!Last edited by natrix on Sun Mar 26, 2017 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola genturiones!!
> 
> Estoy intentando hacer andar pipelight/silverlight5.1 sobre Firefox 52.0.1-r1 pero no logro hacer que funcione.
> 
> Consulté los siguientes hilos:
> ...

 entre usar wine y demas, no es mas sencillo usar virtualbox y windows?

si es solo para netflix....

----------

## cameta

Yo hice funcionar esto con el famoso imagenio antes de darlo de baja. 

Hay varios motivos por el que no te puede funcionar. Uno de ellos es que en la página te digan que linux no esta soportado.

----------

## Alberto.A

Hola amigo, yo he solucionado ese tema instalando la última versión de firefox. 

La última versión si soporta DRM  :Smile: 

----------

## natrix

Hola a todos!!

Solucionado: el problema es que Wine 2.0 (la estable) no soporta staging y hay que recurrir a otra versión de prueba.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas!!

El Silverlight es para un webmail que me asignaron, y debo reconocer que tiene una dinámica que vale la pena tener este plugins. Obviamente, es un webmail Win$-frienly.

Tengo una VBox para soft incompatibles, pero no es lo mismo. Prefiero que corran sobre gentoo aunque sea de manera forzada.

Otro caso de tire y afloje con la compatibilidad de OS cerrados. Esperemos que esto algún día se termine.

Saludos

----------

